# Huffy Sigma & Cobra Western Flyer BMX



## Vintage Rat Rods USA (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## carbon8 (Dec 31, 2020)

That Cobra is such a nice all OG example. I was wondering who finally snagged it on Ebay.


----------



## Vintage Rat Rods USA (Jan 1, 2021)

Yes great price so I grab it with shipping it was worth it he took my offer with shipping an tax it was 200$ to the door


----------



## carbon8 (Jan 1, 2021)

Vintage Rat Rods USA said:


> Yes great price so I grab it with shipping it was worth it he took my offer with shipping an tax it was 200$ to the door




Nice!  You can't beat that especially when the bike sits as it was built in the 80's. I paid the same for a Western Flyer freedom 2 all original but tires.


----------

